# Cars you like



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Seat Leon sport
VW Golf GTI
BMW A1
Audi A3

In general sporty/nice small hatchbacks.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

2009-2013 Nissan Maxima
2009-2013 Nissan 370z
2009-2013 Nissan GTR
Toyota Tundra
Infiniti G37


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Audi Ur-Quattro
BMW E30 M3
Ford Escort RS Cosworth
Honda Integra Type R DC2
Mazda RX7 FB - FD
Mini 1275 GT
Mitsubishi Lancer Evo I - VI
Nissan Pulsar GTI-R
Nissan Silvia S13 - S15
Nissan Skyline GT-R R32 - R34
Toyota AE86 Levin/Trueno


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Nissan Skyline GT-R R34
Acura RSX Type R
Acura NSX
Ford Ranger Long Travel Prerunner
Shelby GT500
Subaru WRX STI
Mustang Mach 1

Also, if it's not stick. It's garbage.


----------



## Micronian (Nov 11, 2004)

I love so many cars, but this one takes the cake for me:

1984 Ferrari 288 GTO


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

McLaren f1 gtr 

Mercedes CLK-GTR


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

...if I won the lottery or something i'd have these..for a start


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

Evo said:


> Audi Ur-Quattro
> BMW E30 M3
> Ford Escort RS Cosworth
> Honda Integra Type R DC2
> ...


Good taste in cars. Personally I really love Evos.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*anything*

rear wheel drive
and not front (play cars with no need for rear wheels)
BUT with a rear wiper and not saloon 
so you can hear the subwoofer in the back
Therefore a 1-series BMW or the older compact 3-series, where I did see several sub boxes from the rear glass

but also RMR or RR
Cayman
Boxster
Z4

Never any clothroof


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

DMC Delorean.









Lamborghini Gallardo Balboni. 









Subaru Impreza WRX STI


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

My hz Holden panel van 
And my new Toyota land cruiser 

Most older muscle cars when customisations and big v8 s ruled screw the environment


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Nissan GTR









Vauxhall VXR8 Bathurst Edition









Toyota GT 86









My Ford Mustang 3.7L V6


----------



## chris m (Nov 21, 2012)

El camino ss


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

.


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

I always liked the Mustang GT, but I have this:









*2001 Pontiac Sunfire*

So I'd take anything newer (I think I'm around 140,000 miles :|).


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

*Wartburg 353 Now thats a car
*


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

BMW 650i sport coupe. A 6-speed beast which I have had the privilege to be driving for the past few days.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Tesla S Tesla S Tesla S


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Grog said:


> My hz Holden panel van
> And my new Toyota land cruiser
> 
> Most older muscle cars when customisations and big v8 s ruled screw the environment



View attachment 28697


Very similar to my car didn't want post my car as it's very recognisable


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

CopadoMexicano said:


> 2009-2013 Nissan Maxima
> 2009-2013 Nissan 370z
> 2009-2013 Nissan GTR
> Toyota Tundra
> Infiniti G37


Just to add a few more:
Lexus IS 350
Acura TL or Acura TSX
Audi A4-A8

Even more to the list:
2013 Nissan Altima
200-2014 Chevy Corvete ZR-1
2012-2014 Ford Mustang Shelby GT


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Micronian said:


> I love so many cars, but this one takes the cake for me:
> 
> 1984 Ferrari 288 GTO


I am with this guy, except I would add the 1987 Ferrari F40 and 1995 Ferrari F50 to my list.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

Nissan Skyline GT R


----------



## Khantko (Apr 27, 2012)

Toyota Supra 
Ford Lightning 
Mitsubishi Evo
Acura NSX 
Buick Grand National
BMW E46 M3
Porsche 911 turbo
Lotus Exige 
Nissan GTR 
corvette c5 Z06
Honda S2000
Mercedes C63 amg black
Jeep Wrangler 
Lexus LS430
Subaru Forester XT
Audi RS4
Volkswagen Golf GTI
Acura RSX type-S
AC Cobra
Toyota FJ cruiser


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Orange rolls royce ofcourse!! \(^_^)/


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

2014 Range Rover Sport









2014 Ford F-150 Raptor SVT 









2014 Mitsubishi Lancer Evolution X 









2011 Fiat 500 Abarth


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

2013 BMW M3 Coupe Lime Rock Park Edition









2013 Volkswagen Golf GTI MK7









2013 Ford Focus RS500 









2007 Toyota Hilux Pickup Truck


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Now the ranger over is getting more like it bit fancy for me though I'd trash it it a couple of months so will still stick to my land cruiser ute for the off road stuff but much better than all these fast sports cars where there is no where to use their full potential and to put any thing in them like a surfboard or fishing rod 

When the road ends least you can keep going ha ha


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

2012 Ford Fiesta SES Hatchback









2012 Renault Megane RS Sport









2013 Scion TC RS -8









2013 Mazda 3 5-Door


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

1994 Lancia Delta 









2013 Ferrari 458 Italia 









2005 Honda Element EX 









2012 Lamborghini Gallardo Superleggera LP570-4


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

2012 Ford Mustang Boss 302 Laguna Seca Edition


----------



## LowCountryTransplant (Sep 16, 2013)

Datsun 240z. Her + garage + tools + beer + time = dream.


----------



## Jaxosix (Jun 27, 2013)

Aston Martin DB5










Aston Martin Vantage


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

2013 Kia Soul


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

CopadoMexicano said:


> hey that Lancer I like. Cool style. The ford truck svt is still around?? I thought they stopped making them?


 I think they are still making it.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Prerunners are fun as hell.


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

There will never be anything that beats a late 60's Charger.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Charger now that's a good choice of car 
Still prefer my van but 
But that's a good choice ooh yeah


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

MEEPMEEP FunkyMonkey coming thro!


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

CLK-gtr , the car of the 90s:


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

IveGotToast said:


> There will never be anything that beats a late 60's Charger.


 damn that is a thing off beauty...( drools )


----------



## Yog369 (Oct 26, 2012)

2000gt


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Subaru Legacy Spec B I own one


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

2003 Mustang Mach 1

American > Import

Unfortunately the one in this video is an automatic. I don't understand how anyone could want a car like this in auto. It's like having a hot girlfriend, but having to remove her tits first before you can have her.


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)




----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

Scandenavian McLaren F1 rip off:


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Hoping to build my Ranger into a prerunner like this one day.


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

^ I don't like Audis..................But b*tches do!


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Trophy trucks are so much win.


----------



## Salvador Dali (Oct 26, 2013)

Dark Knight Batmobile


----------



## TraumaticallyDamaged (Aug 9, 2013)

I like mustangs.. Especially the 03-04 cobras.. 

Chevy is cool too my first car was a chevy nova and I still drive her today but there's nothing like a cobra..

I hate all imports


----------



## Mike81 (Aug 27, 2013)

Well... This already belongs to me... But I love old Jeeps with a passion.

But to fit better in this thread, I do have a long list of modifications I want to do to it.
By the time it's really my dream car, it'll have a small block V8 built to about 350hp, a better paint job, a small suspension lift, and new tires.

Trust me... It will be drool inducing. :boogie


----------



## TheSeeker (Jun 12, 2013)

hammerfast said:


> CLK-gtr , the car of the 90s:


Instantly reminded me of this.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Jaguar XKR (non soft top) - graphite in colour


----------



## crazyj77 (Nov 30, 2013)

the boxy style of the ford escape, oh how i want one, sad but true


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

No bias with the last pic I swears!


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

1999 Nissan Skyline









Skyline GTR (R34) NISMO Z-tune









BMW M3


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Once I get my motor rebuilt on my truck. I'm thinking about selling it and getting this.


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)




----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

My model of a Lamborghini Diablo


----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)

AussiePea said:


>


I heartily approve of this choice. :yes


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

I'll be able to afford one of these babies in a few years.

The Maserati Ghibli (who knew an Italian supercar could be so affordable?)










or a BMW z4










I don't know anything about what that means, but they sure look like Class.


----------



## czersalad19 (Oct 31, 2011)

porsche spyder 918


----------



## IROC1987 (Sep 19, 2013)

1985-1990 Camaro IROC-Z








1987-1992 Trans-am GTA








1982-1992 Camaro/Firebird

I have two IROC-Zs, and am still looking for the third.


----------



## drNYster (Dec 20, 2013)

*Ferrari 458 Italia*










*Mercedes CLS AMG*


----------



## DanCan (Jul 29, 2009)

*Jeep in NJ*



Mike81 said:


> Well... This already belongs to me... But I love old Jeeps with a passion.
> 
> But to fit better in this thread, I do have a long list of modifications I want to do to it.
> By the time it's really my dream car, it'll have a small block V8 built to about 350hp, a better paint job, a small suspension lift, and new tires.
> ...


True Story- I was going through this thread looking at all the amazing beautiful sports cars, and then I come across a Wrangler in the woods. My first thought was- Oh geeze, that's gotta be someone from Jersey! And behold! ha ha. Only someone from here can equate the value of a Wrangler with these other 100K+ plus sports car. Good job representing buddy


----------



## Colt45ws (Nov 17, 2013)

Really like my Crown Vics.








My 2004 Crown Victoria LX (the truck is not mine)








My 2002 Crown Victoria Police Interceptor (Ex-Kootenai County, ID Sheriff Unit #42)
But, I would drive a E39 BMW M5 without hesitation


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

1970 Chevelle SS









1983 Cutlass Supreme









1972 Lincoln Continental


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

I saw a cobalt blue Fisker Karma yesterday. It is gorgeous. One of the few luxury cars that I think looks better from the rear than the front.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

1968 Buick Riviera


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

1970 Chevrolet El Camino









1979 Chevrolet Monte Carlo









Just for fun a 1970 El Camino made into a 4x4


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

CopadoMexicano said:


> 2009-2013 Nissan Maxima
> 2009-2013 Nissan 370z
> 2009-2013 Nissan GTR
> Toyota Tundra
> Infiniti G37


Just to add a few more:
Lexus IS 350
Acura TL or Acura TSX
Audi A4-A8

Even more to the list:
2013 Nissan Altima
2010-2014 Chevy Corvete ZR-1
2012-2014 Ford Mustang Shelby GT
2010-2014 Hyundai Genesis
2010-2014 Hyundai Sonata
2010-2014 Jeep SR-T


----------



## yesterdays (Dec 31, 2013)

Colt45ws said:


> But, I would drive a E39 BMW M5 without hesitation


Was going to post this. Those Crown Vics are cool too!


----------



## starsfreak (Aug 20, 2013)

RelinquishedHell said:


> 2003 Mustang Mach 1
> 
> American > Import
> 
> Unfortunately the one in this video is an automatic. I don't understand how anyone could want a car like this in auto. It's like having a hot girlfriend, but having to remove her tits first before you can have her.


Damn that's a beauty!



Colt45ws said:


> But, I would drive a E39 BMW M5 without hesitation


Oh yes I love them old BMW's 
BMW M5 e34










Also I like the Mercedes C63 AMG Black 










Audi RS7 Sportback










Ferrari 599XX


















Lexus LFA


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

1987 Buick Grand National


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

JayDontCareEh said:


> JH1983 sure posted some nice looking autos. Wow.


The old ones had more character.

1988 Mercedes 560SEL


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

RadnessaurousRex said:


>


Are we related?

Mmmm subies <3


----------



## Maryanne1986 (Feb 28, 2014)




----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

Corvette Stingray

SRT Viper


----------



## czersalad19 (Oct 31, 2011)

Pontiac Fiero GT
VW Corrado VR6
Porsche Boxster S
BMW 850csi
Toyota Corolla GTS


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Maryanne1986 said:


>


Had this at work last week:


----------



## Maryanne1986 (Feb 28, 2014)

AussiePea said:


> Had this at work last week:


not fair ............. :blank


----------



## bottleofblues (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## Mike81 (Aug 27, 2013)

DanCan said:


> True Story- I was going through this thread looking at all the amazing beautiful sports cars, and then I come across a Wrangler in the woods. My first thought was- Oh geeze, that's gotta be someone from Jersey! And behold! ha ha. Only someone from here can equate the value of a Wrangler with these other 100K+ plus sports car. Good job representing buddy


Well in fairness.. This is second on my list.










Either a Triumph Spitfire or a GT6. Built with a modern fuel injected engine, overdrive transmission, and possibly a stronger rear...

I owned a 1977 Spitfire for about a year, but unfortunately it was in bad shape and had non of the aformentioned upgrades. And it was a complete unreliable POS...

Still an incredible amount of fun to drive though.

What I want could probably be built for about $15k, so it's still one of the cheapest options in this thread. :clap


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

So sexy.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

karenw said:


> Audi A3 hatchback
> VW Golf GTI hatchback


And which one do you drive?


----------



## Tj1989 (Oct 8, 2014)

I like my Japanese cars mainly nissan skyline, subaru impreza and mitsubishi evo, but being from the uk I'm a big landrover/range rover fan, and like all the old fords


----------



## jsgt (Jun 26, 2011)

JH1983 said:


> 1987 Buick Grand National


Oh yeah! :clap Truly a legendary car.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

The 1983 Hurst Olds is pretty sweet, too.


----------

